# Ohio Pitbull Ban



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

HB 568 Ohio Pitbull Ban states: _seeks to prohibit the ownership, keeping, or harboring of a dog that "belongs to a breed that is commonly known as a pit bull dog." Furthermore, if this bill is passed and adopted into law, all such dogs will be seized and euthanized...**THIS INCLUDES YOUR FAMILIES PET**_

I love my dogs. I love pitbulls in general. I'm a strong believer in the "Punish the deed not the breed" quote. I don't know what I would do if they could come into my home and take my puppies away from me. I'd be heartbroken.


----------



## CoCo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully, this isn't against forum rules, but here is a petition to stop the bill.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you so much for that petition, I was outraged by the original post about the ban. How freakin' stupid do people need to be? Sure I don't live there but still.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Thank you so much for that petition, I was outraged by the original post about the ban. How freakin' stupid do people need to be? Sure I don't live there but still.


That's the exact site I got my information from. I've been to many sites, signing petitions to stop the bill, I called Tyrone whatever in Cleveland but figures you can't get ahold of him! I hear there's city bans, like Cleveland, Columbus, Dayton, Toledo, etc, you can't have certain dogs looking like a Pitbull, but a whole state? At least with city bans, people can choose where they want to live! I'm so irritated by this.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

That's ridiculous and of course I signed it. But I read the bill and it looks like they took out the "pitbull" portion? Either way, they're ignorant and I feel sorry for their pathetic excuses of lives.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> That's ridiculous and of course I signed it. But I read the bill and it looks like they took out the "pitbull" portion? Either way, they're ignorant and I feel sorry for their pathetic excuses of lives.


Yeah they took out the pitbull portion and decided that it's any dangerous dog, they really redesigned the bill so it's not discrimination against one breed. But then again, another portion of the bill says that it's any dog resembling a pitbull dog. IE: American Bulldog, Cane Corso, Boxer, etc. Any dog with short fir, muscular build, block head, etc. It really makes me angry.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't imagine a bill like that even passing...unless you guys have that many "Dangerous" dog incidents which of course isn't the dogs fault any way. i'm sorry that your state reps are being retards.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

and yet people who breed, train and fight dogs get what? a few years in prison IF even that.

ugh

a dog isn't born wanting to kill another dog. what's sad is it only starts doing it to please its master


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Yeah they took out the pitbull portion and decided that it's any dangerous dog, they really redesigned the bill so it's not discrimination against one breed. But then again, another portion of the bill says that it's any dog resembling a pitbull dog. IE: American Bulldog, Cane Corso, Boxer, etc. Any dog with short fir, muscular build, block head, etc. It really makes me angry.


These are pictures of my dog Mattie when she was a puppy.

http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im001251dj4.jpg

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im001285az3.jpg

http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mattieyl3.jpg

I met both of her parents and the entire litter, her mother was a purebred Anatolian Shepherd, her father was half Chow half Akita. I know for a fact she is not any part bully breed at all. 
When I first brought her to the vet, one of the vet techs thought she was a Pit Bull. People on the street who meet her have asked if she's a pittie. When she got older, and larger, people have still asked if she's a Pit Bull, even the woman who teaches the therapy dog classes.

So since bans like the one in Ohio and Denver will seek out any and all dogs ASSUMED to be bully breeds, what would happen to a dog like Mattie who is not even close?? The breeds she's mixed with have bad reps too, but they aren't banned. 

Pit Bull bans are just wrong.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, I agree, I too would have thought a bully breed. Except for that last picture. You have a beautiful dog!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Yeah they took out the pitbull portion and decided that it's any dangerous dog, they really redesigned the bill so it's not discrimination against one breed.


So unneutered males, and chihuahuas should definitely be on this list. The only dog I've almost been bitten by was an unneutered chihuahua. 


rockymtsweetie82 said:


> But then again, another portion of the bill says that it's any dog resembling a pitbull dog. IE: American Bulldog, Cane Corso, Boxer, etc. Any dog with short fir, muscular build, block head, etc. It really makes me angry.


And Boxers arent even mean or dangerous, they're bouncy and goofy. Course so are most dogs that aren't starved, chained, and beaten their whole lives so there you have it.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> So unneutered males, and chihuahuas should definitely be on this list. The only dog I've almost been bitten by was an unneutered chihuahua.
> 
> And Boxers arent even mean or dangerous, they're bouncy and goofy. Course so are most dogs that aren't starved, chained, and beaten their whole lives so there you have it.



I agree with that statement wholeheartedly. It irritates me beyond belief that this is continuing to go on. I wish there was a way to get it stopped. To tell you the truth, I'm almost afraid to get in contact with that Tyrone guy cuz what happens if he wants to find out if I have a pitbull then this law passes then my babies are gone and I can't even have a boxer!?!? That would so make me mad. I'm going to fight this to the end.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I would move if some state told me I couldn't keep my pups. Darn them pup racists.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Exactly! It'd dog racism!!!! 

If the nation suddenly decided that people of a certain skin color were more dangerous than others, and they decided to have all those people incarcerated, deported, or put to death you can bet the country would be in an uproar!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

oz has been almost attacked by two dogs so far. one was a female cocker spaniel and the other was a chihuahua. the only dog i've been bitten by has been a mini female chihuahua.

and yet the dog (according to this ban if it got to california) that loves oz the most and rolls onto her back to play with him is the american staffordshire terrier would be the one put to sleep. just because she's related to a pit bull....

that disgusts me...


----------

